# What kind of pirahna is Freddy ??



## SlimSlaby

I need some help identifying what kind of piranha I have. I know it's not a red belly, and the pet store guy said it was a black piranha. I've been looking on the web, and I see some that look similar but not really sure.

He's about 2 inches in these pics, and now he is about 4 inches.

Feeding Freddy


----------



## RhomZilla

Can be a Spilo or a baby Rhom with its juvenile spots at an early age.


----------



## Xenon

It looks exactly like my Spilo CF. Is there any way you can get a better picture?


----------



## sccavee

Yep looks like my Spilo CF also.


----------



## hastatus

Xenon, tried to access page and recieved a page not found. Can you host photo so that I may look at it?


----------



## Xenon

Unfortunatly Frank, these are the best pictures.....we might need some better ones.


----------



## Xenon

#2


----------



## Xenon

#3


----------



## Neoplasia

Just to add to X's posting, I believe these two to be two of the better pictures of the fish:


----------



## hastatus

Closer and clearer would be better. Generally (and w/o saying for sure) it does resemble a S. spilopleura CF.


----------



## Poseidon X

Its hard to spot a terminal band for verification, a extreme close up side profile might give us a better chance at identifying.


----------



## Genin

looks just like my spilo cf did when that size.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz

Genin said:


> looks just like my spilo cf did when that size.
> 
> Joe


 Spilo CF was my first thought also.


----------



## sccavee

BDKing57 said:


> Its hard to spot a terminal band for verification, a extreme close up side profile might give us a better chance at identifying.


This is a stupid question but what it the terminal band and how is it different for a Spilo CF and a Rhom?


----------



## Black Piranha

rhom


----------



## Neoplasia

sccavee said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to spot a terminal band for verification, a extreme close up side profile might give us a better chance at identifying.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a stupid question but what it the terminal band and how is it different for a Spilo CF and a Rhom?
Click to expand...

 S. spilopleura

Check out the first couple pictures (below the top one), shows quite clearly the terminal band and how it does not touch the edge of the tail. There's also more detail in the following text.


----------



## acidsurvivor

That is defiantly a Spilo CF. What kind of fish do you have with it?!


----------



## piranha 13

spilo CF


----------



## Poseidon X

> This is a stupid question but what it the terminal band and how is it different for a Spilo CF and a Rhom?


The only stupid question is the one you didnt ask. People like Frank are more then willing to educate anyone willing to ask nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## Neoplasia

BDKing57 said:


> The only stupid question is the one you didnt ask. People like Frank are more then willing to educate anyone willing to ask nicely. :biggrin:


 Heard this once somewhere, really funny: There are no stupid questions, only stupid people.


----------



## hastatus

> Neoplasia Posted on Mar 31 2003, 05:12 PM ...Heard this once somewhere, really funny: There are no stupid questions, only stupid people.


 Interestingly enough, jokes are sometimes based on real experiences.


----------



## alvin

Dude, update the site. I need more Freddy.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

I agree...Spilo CF!


----------

